# Find this in your barn



## Mike1950 (Jul 26, 2015)

150 miles from me  Too close


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 26, 2015)

Wow, that's a big one! A rattler that size could inject a lot of venom. It's a shame they have to be killed though, I think snakes are amazing creatures and misunderstood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 26, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Wow, that's a big one! A rattler that size could inject a lot of venom. It's a shame they have to be killed though, I think snakes are amazing creatures and misunderstood.


A king snake. A rat snake. Misunderstood but a big bad boy like that. Understood a shotgun

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 26, 2015)

I lived on the west coast, I used to catch them and sell them for a guy in the college that milked them for the venom to make anti venom. I respected them for what they are, another one of gods creatures just trying to survive. They want nothing to do with us and will try and get away from you if they can. If cornered or stepped on that"s another story, What would you do if a large animal stepped on you? They even warn us with that rattle to give them some room. They really are an amazing snake. I understand that sometimes they have to be killed, but it is a shame in my opinion. Humans by nature just kill everything so it seems.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 26, 2015)

Where's the story on this beast?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 26, 2015)

Most snakes don't bother me much, but that snake would make me pee my panties and cry for mama.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 26, 2015)

Big Pine Key the island I grew up on and a neighboring island No Name Key used to have some monster sized Eastern Diamondbacks but I have not heard of any in quite awhile. After a good flooding rain there used to be snakes sunning themselves on all the roads. Never bothered be much, my dumb butt used to bunny hop my bike over them. I never claimed to be the brightest bulb. I do find it kind of sad that creatures like that are becoming a rarity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 26, 2015)

A big snake for sure! But I'm curious to know it's dimensions, cause if you look, she is holding it on a stick forward of her a ways, I used to do the same thing with fish I caught to make them look bigger...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 26, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> I used to do the same thing with fish I caught to make them look bigger...


You were Doing it wrong...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Tclem (Jul 26, 2015)

I agree


woodtickgreg said:


> I lived on the west coast, I used to catch them and sell them for a guy in the college that milked them for the venom to make anti venom. I respected them for what they are, another one of gods creatures just trying to survive. They want nothing to do with us and will try and get away from you if they can. If cornered or stepped on that"s another story, What would you do if a large animal stepped on you? They even warn us with that rattle to give them some room. They really are an amazing snake. I understand that sometimes they have to be killed, but it is a shame in my opinion. Humans by nature just kill everything so it seems.


 I agree (sort of). Lol growing up in the swamps of Louisiana we caught everything that would catch us. I caught alligators at 11 years old. ( small ones lol ) snakes. Everything. Snakes pretty much don't bother me as you are correct. They will run from us faster than we run from them but with an 18 month old running around that may try to catch it and get bitten. Rattlesnake better not let me see it. Don't want to take the chance. My co worker walked out in his porch just last week and a 6' was curled up next to the screen door where his 5 and 2 year old were fixing to walk out. I'm just glad he was able to save the skin for pens. Lol and yes. People do kill everything it seems. Of course I feed everything and try to catch them. Watching 4 coons on the back porch eating cat food

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 26, 2015)

It's funny how man and snakes and gods are often mentioned in the same breath. Here's my thoughts on the three:


All religions have been created by man ... bar none
All mans' religions have 1 or more gods
All religious men claim only their god is the way to everlasting life
All of man's gods have mentioned snakes somewhere in their "scared" books
All men who worship their created gods claim to be created in the image of the god/s they worship
All men are snakes
All men secretly worship themselves 
All snakes are our god
Some are more venomous than others.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 26, 2015)

I agree it is front of her --Butttt it is a Big snake. It appears to me it has rattles- either way- I do not like snakes.Snakes like this is why we have industrial strength diapers........ and shot guns.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 26, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> I agree it is front of her --Butttt it is a Big snake. It appears to me it has rattles- either way- I do not like snakes.Snakes like this is why we have industrial strength diapers........ and shot guns.


Is don't like snakes either. I cringe when I think about how many I come within feet of during turkey season. The holler I hunt is supposedly loaded with rattle snakes, but (knock on wood) I've never run across one. In fact, I've only seen two snakes there, a big black snake and a baby (6" or so) copperhead. I didn't kill either one but definitely checked my underwear after seeing them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 26, 2015)

I had about 6 king snakes I had caught and put out by the barn to catch rats. Well, now I have cats and no snakes or rats. Guess the cats killed the snakes also. Stupid cats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 26, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I had about 6 king snakes I had caught and put out by the barn to catch rats. Well, now I have cats and no snakes or rats. Guess the cats killed the snakes also. Stupid cats



Thank you Tony I stand corrected. The Egyptians were serious cat worshipers. It's hard to keep up with all these gods.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 27, 2015)

That would make a family meal.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jul 28, 2015)

I've always liked snakes, use to catch them and had a pet ball python named feet. There are people in kentucky who would have loved to have that snake in church.
http://www.lex18.com/story/29650073...r-being-bitten-by-snake-during-church-service

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 28, 2015)

Look like a timber rattler but the ones in MS.colored like that. This far south we have dimondback rattlers.


----------

